# Some ice pics



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Hunter and Dad with some twin gills....


Hunter on the airboat ride


The kids at Tipper's, PIB


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

John with a Crane Creek eye
Gator at "work"

Crane Creek eyes


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy sorry I missed you sat. I take it you did good? I tried to call a couple times, right to voicemail. Make sure to get a hold of me this spring. Would be great to hit the soft water for jigging or trolling!

Scott


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics. That looks like a good time. Thanks for the pm info as well.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Scott I think I just missed you according to Mike. We did o.k. but did not have the burn you guys did in the morning. THAT IS THE STORY OF MY SEASON!!!! Still had a great time.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Best Bay sunset

Cawtawba Sunset


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics Randy, the ice season is not over yet !


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice pics, great job!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pics. I am hoping to get out a few more times before the ice goes bad.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice Pics! I need to make an Erie Trip if the ice is good next year.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey randy were you out on sunday afternoon? i thought i saw your quad in the parking lot. we went out about the same time but only fished about 2 hrs. ended up with nine and dropped a couple as always. sat morning was like a wet dream


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That was probably me, we only got out for a few hours also, only picked up 1!! I met a buddy out there, he was 1.5 miles west of where we got them Sat. He did not want to move and he had the auger and bait so I was stuck. I'll bring my own stuff next time.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

the ice never changed from sat morning but man that water ponding up on some of the clear stuff had me crapping my pants going 40 mph on a dog sled behind the snowmobile


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

When in doubt put it to the grip!!! What a slushy mess.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

here's a couple pics from our weekend massacre. these are from both sat and sunday. there were more but the one guy took his before i snapped the pic. can you believe that fat female was toting a frosty cold busch light when i pulled her through the hole!? my kinda girl


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

nice work!!!


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

this stuff is way too addicting. this is my first year really getting after the eyes on the ice. i have fished them from the easern basin to the western basin pretty damn hard and this takes the cake! casting used to be my favorite but there is nothing like setting the hook on a pig eye with a 24 inch rod through the ice!!! i would give my left nut for a couple more days of below freezing temps and east winds.


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

wow nice job on the eyes. i was out monday and tuesday up at put-in-bay and didnt catch anything...out of the group of six only one was cought both days. I guess i shoulda been there the day before. I did hear that they were still getting them at crane creek, put in bay is dead.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Duckdude hit it on the head. I caught over 500 eyes last year on the boat but this was my 1st year for eyes through the ice and it was awesome. Then again, I've always felt 100% safe on the boat. The ice always keep you wondering..... Be Safe.


----------

